# Crossing Texas



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

@Tony have you ever seen this map? I thought of it when we were discussing it in the other thread.

Finally, you have something to show your out of state relatives, who ask if why you don’t visit your distant cousin more often…"_I mean, how far away is it really?" _That annoying aunt in Michigan may actually be closer to you than you are to your cousin in your own state!

Texas is 790 miles long at the furthest distance. The red on this map represents the area that is within 790 miles of Texas. That is to say, if you are within this red zone, you are closer to somewhere in Texas than some people in Texas are to other parts of Texas …

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 22, 2016)

Whew! We're just out of range. I can now sleep at night knowing if your relatives are too far to visit - I must be way too far to visit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm screwed...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

SENC said:


> Whew! We're just out of range. I can now sleep at night knowing if your relatives are too far to visit - I must be way too far to visit.




When I come to raid Bones' stash you will then be in range. Lock up the CK . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2016)

And Bayonne is still 1/2 Texas away from red zone.

Should every place outside the zone be blue?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> Should every place outside the zone be blue?



I guess so. Probably those inside the red zone too. I know I would be sad if I lived outside Texas.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2016)

Sad like being blue?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> Sad like being blue?


Yeah that's what I thought you meant, blue as in sad.


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2016)

I've never seen that, way cool! I used to work for a document company that had an office in every major city in the country, made for some interesting phone calls. I had a guy in New York call me and he wanted me to pick up some documents in Abilene. I said it was too far, he said, "what do you mean, it's still in Texas, can't be that far!" Ignorant Yankees......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2016)

I like it when I've been out of state and run into someone that finds out I'm from Texas -- their first question is "do I have any oil wells? I've had a couple people say they know someone in Texas and then ask me if I know them?? Yikes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

We just got rid of the snow today...so it's still cold. I guess I'm safe...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 23, 2016)

My brother used to live in Houston. He told me that if you drive from Houston to LA, over half the trip is in Texas. I said no way. Looked at the map and he was right. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ignorant Yankees......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2016)

Great chart. This really puts into perspective how important Texas really is! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> I've never seen that, way cool! I used to work for a document company that had an office in every major city in the country, made for some interesting phone calls. I had a guy in New York call me and he wanted me to pick up some documents in Abilene. I said it was too far, he said, "what do you mean, it's still in Texas, can't be that far!" Ignorant Yankees......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2016)

I told Gail not to color them all green.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 30, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm screwed...


Reading his logic, so am I!


----------

